# حاستا الشم والسمع عند الأم تزدادان قوة عندما يكون أولادها في محنة



## النهيسى (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*حاستا الشم والسمع عند الأم تزدادان قوة عندما يكون أولادها في محنة*









تشهد  حاستا الشم والسمع عند الأم زيادة في القوة عند تحرك غريزة الأمومة  لديها  للاستجابة لنداء أولادها عندما يكونون منزعجين أو في محنة.  وأفادت  صحيفة «دايلي مايل» البريطانية بأن دراسة جديدة أظهرت ان حاستي السمع والشم  عند الأم تتأثر عندما تعرف ان أولادها في محنة.  

وراقب العلماء من الجامعة العبرية في القدس كيف تساهم التغيرات التي  تطرأ  على أدمغة النساء خلال الحمل في تطوير غريزة الأمومة لديهن وميلهن  إلى بذل  المستحيل لحماية صغارهن.  

وتبين ان حاستي الشم والسمع تتغيران في الدماغ ما اعتبروه طريقة طبيعية لضمان قدرة الأم على رعاية أولادها.  

وقام فريق البحث بدراسة على فئران طبيعية وأخرى تفاعلت مع صغارها  وأخرى  أنجبت مؤخرا ومازالت ترضع، ودققوا في ردة فعل الفأرة الأنثى تجاه  رائحة  صغارها قبل التدقيق في ردة فعل أدمغتها تجاه أصوات الصغار.  

وقال المعد الرئيسي للدراسة د.دي ميزراهي ان النتائج تشير إلى ان  «الأمومة  مرتبطة بما يعرف بعملية فهم ما يمر في الحواس في منطقة الدماغ».  

وأضاف «نحن نعرف ان تغيرات محددة في الدماغ مرتبطة بالأمومة لكن تأثير هذه التغيرات على الحواس وتصرفات الأم مازالت غير معروفة».  

وتابع انه «عند الفئران تلعب الإشارات السمعية والمتعلقة بالشم دورا كبيرا في التواصل بين الأم والصغار».  

وختم بالقول «أظهرنا ان الأمومة مرتبطة بالتفاعل السريع والقوي لحاستي الشم والسمع عند التعرض لمحفز معين عند تعرض الصغار لخطر». 

http://www.alwatanvoice.com/arabic/news/2011/10/27/207576.html





​


----------



## tonyturboman (29 أكتوبر 2011)

يااااااااااااه
الامومة نعمة كبيرة
شكرا لك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أكتوبر 2011)

الام تتحول هههههههههههههه بالفعل مرحله تغير كبيره-- فالام عظيمه --- الرجل مهما فعل مش هيعرف قيمه مامته--- و الفتاه مش تعرف قيمه مامتها غير لما تصبح هى ام و تبداء تشوف المعاناه--
الرب مع الميع--- احبك يا امى-


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكرك موضيعك دائما جميله


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (29 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك ياغالى على اجادتك لاختيار الموضوعات ذات الطابع الثقافى الرائع حقا موضوعات مفيدة جدا جدا الرب يعوضك بالحصاد المثمر الجيد امين.... دامت خدمتك بكل تميز​


----------



## prayer heartily (29 أكتوبر 2011)

الامومه اجمل غريزه في الانثي وهي من صنع الله وان تباحث كل اطبة العالم لن يتوصلوا كيف ذلك ولا تفاسيرها العلمي 
شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## rania79 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

قلب الام فعلا وبتحصل معايا
ميرس ليك


----------

